# Kia Sportage 2008



## Sir_Olliver (Feb 5, 2011)

I am thinking of buying this car. Your experience?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

No experience of the car but what I would consider was how easy it would be to resell a Kia and the depreciation.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> No experience of the car but what I would consider was how easy it would be to resell a Kia and the depreciation.


Agree completely - they are cheap, but are more difficult to sell second hand compared to nissans, toyotas and mitsubishis.

If you are planning to take it offroad, consider what sort of driving you will be doing. It's a bit underpowered and very low for dune bashing (we had a lovely guy in a sportage out on a rookie trip with our uaeoffroaders last week, it managed, just, but he was really concerned about body damage), but is fine for desert camps and flat sand.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

They are super reliable, but with any car get it checked before you hand over any cash. I know a couple of guys that can check, and it potentially save you thousands!

PM me if you need more info.


----------

